# Changing pixels of my pen pictures.



## RDH79 (May 5, 2011)

Can anyone help me? I need to appy for a show online that my pictures need to be 1920 x 1920 pixels. I have pictures that are bigger and am able to chane them. But the picturesa that are smaller I havnt figured out if I can raise the pixels. They are 640 x 480.
Another problem is the deadline is Midnight tonight.
Hope this is possible I have about 300 that need changed.

Rich H.


----------



## G1Pens (May 5, 2011)

What software are you using? The problem you are going to run into is quality. Basically you are asking the computer to put pixels in that are not there. Many software programs can do this, some better than others, but all will cause the picture to deteriorate. In general with a good program is will tend to look a little blurry. Going from 640x480 tp 1920x1920 is a big jump.


----------



## tomas (May 5, 2011)

If you are using PhotoShop, use the Save for Web option and then choose the resolution and size needed.

Tomas


----------



## azamiryou (May 5, 2011)

If it's at all possible, re-take the photos at a higher resolution. As Gary said, enlargements degrade the image. They want the larger images because you can see more detail, and with a smaller image, the detail just isn't there - even if you blow it up, it won't be there.

If you can't re-take the photos, I guess you have no choice. In most cases, software that can reduce the size can also enlarge it with the same function. Where it asks for the pixel size you want, try putting in the larger size. If it asks for a percent instead of a pixel size, see if you can put in a value higher than 100.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 5, 2011)

Rich, sounds like your applying using Zap, your problem with taking a smaller resolution picture and changing the pixels from 640x480 up to 1920x1920 as said you'll lose detail to the extent that the judges who only judge your work by the photo (that they only see for 10-15 seconds).I've sat in on a jurying session for a large show in Texas 2 years ago and can tell you some of the photos were beautiful and some were just horrible, when mine came up it was average at best and of cou.res I wasn't invited and neither were any of the average or below average photos. I left with a better understanding of the total jury process and changed my photography process, I now am excepted at more shows, of course not all but happily doing bigger and better shows now. Pictures are your only contact with the judges and the better they are the better your chances.
So today take some higher res. photos 4-5 and go with them the only one your going to have to send in thats not the best might be the shot of your booth unless you take a photo today of a grouping of your pens


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 5, 2011)

I wouldn't 'upsize' anything. You'd be better off taking them again or not
submitting those photos at all.
To go from 640x480 to 1920, you're asking the software to invent
15 out of 16 pixels. Those pixels just aren't there, so the software will
have to make them up. Less than 7% of the data will be 'real'. And
it will show. (no matter how good the software)

Too late to tell you now, but always shoot at the highest res you can. You
can usually discard data with tolerable loss, but you can never go the other
way without it showing. And 7% real data, 93% fluff always shows.


----------



## Sylvanite (May 5, 2011)

Rich,

If you want to try and see how they come out, you can send me some pics and I'll resample them for you.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## RDH79 (May 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

Hi guys thanks for the replys. I am using Photoshop Elements 9 The free trial. And Roy yea it Zapp.
I replied  to the post this afternoon from work but I must not have hit the reply button. So I guess I will try again
After I posted the question this morning I played around some more. I figured out how to do it but didnt have time  Had to work.
I do have some recent pictures of pens that are big enough but I has going to try some older ones of my setups. They were the ones needing resized bigger. So I am kind of glad I cant do it without affecting the quaility because I totally redone my setup look. I was refused at 3 different show this summer and it was because I submitted last yrs pictures. I knew they werent good but they were all I had.  A waste of $150. App Fees.
So since I dont have any pictures of the new setupI emailed the promoter and explained the situation. He replied back saying to make sure I add this to the app. Hopefully They dont just want my App fee and throw out the app. 
Well I have 5 hrs to get the App filled out and get some pictures selected .  We will see what happens.
Thanks Again for the info. I will know better now to take better pictures of the setup.
Rich H.


----------



## RDH79 (May 6, 2011)

*Missed the deadline*

Well guys i guess that show will just have to wait till next year. I tried but just couldnt make the midnight deadline. So if you have to apply by using Zapp, start now .
My problem was I just found the show Wednesday and the deadline was Midnight Thursday.
Then with the picture problems.
So now I will take all my pictures at least 1920pixels.
Thanks for the help. Im going to see if I can find another show to apply for.
Rich H.


----------

